# House share/room to rent in Perth



## hillel (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,

Do you guys know where to rent a room for 2 or house share around Perth CBD? I tried gumtree and all the replies to my ad so far are from scammers. They have offers which are too good to be true and you can trace them from scam alert websites. Any genuine suggestions will be much appreciated.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, try flatmate finders. Good luck


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving to OZ*

Try Rivervale and Leederville. Good accommodation there.


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

Hillel, if you're still looking for rentals... try suburbs of Leederville, West Perth (North of the city section), East Perth, Perth (North of the city), West Perth (near Kings Park). 
As there are lots of 2 bedroom units around these areas, you may find someone to share with. You can try "flatmatefinder" com au, but it's a bit sparse on offerings. Otherwise, full rentals (not sharing) on "realestate" com au.


----------

